# Puppies DO NOT Belong in Dog Parks



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

This should be a stickie!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree this should be a sticky. Thank you Nolefan. One thing to notice is that most people that do any dog sports do not put their dogs into situations were there will be unknown owners and dogs. They are pretty picky about who their dogs have the opportunity to associate with. For some dogs just one bad experience can change how they interact with their surrounding world. This is how so many dogs become reactive. Having a reactive dog is not fun for the owner. For some it can change how they go out and about for 10 to 12 or so years. For the dog living with fears the rest of their lives is very stressful. Taking dogs to quality training schools can help you find others with dogs and owners that would be more in line with the type of associations you would want for your dog.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Thirding that this should be a sticky. It is something that is not always obvious to well-meaning new puppy owners who just want to provide early socialization and think that a dog park is the designated place to do so, for their new pup. Professionally and closely supervised "puppy clubs" put together by responsible organizations who check vaccination and stool status are a good alternative. Imo for an impressionable new pup who hasn't had much experience yet, a single bad interaction could shape his/her view of other dogs for a lifetime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

Shrug. My local dog parks are great. In 15 years I haven't had a problem. I think they are wonderful for both dogs and owners. I worry about the leashed pit bulls being walked near my home. Not the Goldens, Labs and Beagles which fill our dog park. And of course most people can't afford the $30-$40 an hour training classes or $35+ a day daycares that are popular alternatives on this forum. I just recommend people exercise the same care and attention at a dog park as they would bringing their kids to a playground or skatepark. If you're unsure about a dog, leave. If pit bulls show up, leave. Pay attention and be proactive. But still, at least at my local parks, there are very few issues.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Pit bulls are not the only breed that bites, lol. Statistics are funny. The either happen to you, or they don't. It is like when I read about not needing car seats for our kids because 30-years ago we climbed all over a station wagon. Well, we were blessed to not get in an accident, because if we were.... The results wouldn't be in our favor. Same with dog parks- Super fun, until a dog attacks. I am glad that you haven't had an issue in 15-years, but please don't discount that as fact they're safe. You've been blessed and lucky. We weren't.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you for summarizing all of these threads! I agree this should be sticky.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Although Brisby and I haven't attended dog parks for a couple of years, we had a wonderful time and met many terrific people and dogs when she was a puppy until about the age of 14 months. We stopped attending as Brisby lost interest in playing/running with other dogs and much preferred hiking and exploring off leash, often with other dogs we know and often just the 2 of us.

Our local dog park has 2 areas: one for small dogs and one for larger dogs. We met 3 other GRs as puppies there and arranged for specific times to meet daily at the small dog park. These are still our friends and we still meet up and walk off leash regularly with them.

We all were always very careful to observe who was in the park, how the dogs ( small to medium) were interacting and would only proceed to go in if things looked safe and right, although there is never any guarantee. We also left numerous times when I didn't feel that the energy with the dogs there was right and/or if there were known rough/troublemaker dogs present. 

I guess we have been fortunate that our experience was a good one. That said, I have heard of a few incidents at the same park which did not turn out as well....where scraps did occur between dogs. 

The above said, I guess it all really depends on the dog park, the dogs and what type of owners frequent the park. Sadly these days when I pass by some of the dog parks here, it looks like many humans are there to socialize and pay little attention to the dogs, especially on weekends. This is when most of the seeming irresponsible owners come out and bring dogs to dog parks that should never be in that environment.


----------



## goldie123123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Here are my 2 cents:

I used to take my current dog to a private dog park very often years back. It was membership based and the dogs were screened. If the dog ever had an incident they were banned. In the 5 or so years we went we had 1 incident where a dog attacked her but thankfully she was ok (her fluffiness acts like armor). I believe I only saw 1 fight that ended very badly. I have to say that if I still lived in the area I would keep taking her back to the park. Why? Because even though she was attacked there she's also been attacked in my current neighborhood during a regular walk. A dog was on one of those horrible flex leads and the elderly owners did not know how to keep the leash short and the dog got my girl by the neck. I was able to fight it off and thankfully her fluff protected her from any real injury but she still suffered emotional trauma from it (after LOTS of training she is pretty much back to normal). Life is complicated and danger literally lurks around every corner. She was a very active girl (aussie shepherd) when she was in her prime so keeping her locked away was not realistic or really what was best for her. I didn't have a huge yard so there was no where she could just run her little heart out besides the park. I believe you have to be vigilant wherever you are but shouldn't live your life in fear. I won't take her to the parks where I live now because they are a free for all but I would love to go back to where we used to go. I would take her during non peak hours (early morning during the week whenever possible) and would not think twice about leaving if a dog I didn't like came in. But like I said this is my opinion and I understand why some people will not ever step foot in a dog park.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

First of all let me preface this by saying that while I no longer go to dog parks (mainly for the reasons that many other posters have given) I was involved in starting a dog park over 15 years ago. Back then we had a membership only rule, a very firm set of rules and all dogs were screened and owners had to provide proof of vaccination. Unfortunately about 10 years ago the city in which the dog park was located took over the park and the rules and regulations were determined to be "discrimination" and the rules (including screening of dogs) were tossed out. After seeing way too many ill-mannered dogs and negligent owners I stopped going and dropped of the board of the park (as did all of the original people). 
Dog parks do provide a wonderful place to people who do not have a yard to exercise their dogs. In the city where I live there are very few locations where a dog is allowed off leash other than a dog park. That having been said unless the park is a well run and well regulated park there will always be dogs which should not be there. I don't know that there are currently any dog parks near my area where this is done. There is one park, in a very isolated area which seems to be so far off the beaten path that I rarely see any dogs there. I have actually recommended that park to dog owners who have been looking for a place to exercise their dog and allow the dog to run. I recommend it only because the park is generally completely empty. 
So, I do believe that there is a place for a dog park but, unfortunately, these days it seems that the unconscientious owners with ill-mannered dogs make it difficult for everyone.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I remember when we got Chloe our vet said a dog park was a recipe for disaster. We have two. Both you have to pay a fee and become a member. There isn't no temperment testing but vaccines are required. My mom refuses to take Chloe. It is true that they can get attacked anywhere. Chloe got attacked by a bulldog/pitmix about a month ago. Luckily she didn't have any wounds. But it happened with my mom while taking her on a walk just a few houses down. Now she won't even walk her in our neighborhood. They take her down the street to the park and walk her two miles every night. No matter where your at there are so many bad owners.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

I agree this should be a sticky - big thanks to Nolefan for putting these threads together. Our vet has cautioned us in the past not to go to dog parks because she keeps getting bite cases where the owner says 'oh I took my dog to the dog park and this happened'.

I can't even trust dog owners who walk their dogs on leash, let alone in an off-leash area like a dog park. I was 'pack'-walking my golden boy, Summer, a couple of weeks ago with my friend and her gentle mutt, and we met a dog being walked on leash that my friend and her dog knew. I stayed back because I didn't know the dog, but the owner said he was fine, and my friend seconded this, so I let my boy do the standard 3-5 second greet, but not before I clearly stated my boy was intact and still a puppy at 14 months. In those few seconds the dog tried to hump Summer, who growled without snapping to correct him and tried to get away, and the very next second this dog attacked my boy by biting his ear. Luckily no deep injury occurred, and Summer got away with hurt feelings (which he displayed by barking vociferously) and a minor scratch on his ear (promptly disinfected and attended to when we got home). Apparently this dog that attacked Summer had been in dog fights before he was rescued, so I don't blame the dog at all, but I do blame the owner for being so cavalier about letting his dog meet intact males.
Also, the first and last time we took Summer to a dog park, another black lab ran up and kept trying to hump him before we could get him off leash, and one of the other dog owners there just snickered and said we were making Summer an 'easy target' by keeping him on-leash. And then people were just kind of sitting along the periphery of the area chatting while their dogs just did whatever they wanted. We hared out of there pretty quickly and vowed not to go back. The whole thing just felt off. I'm sure there are other places where dog parks might be wonderful, but in my very limited experience I don't think they promise to be, and I'm happy to never find out.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am the owner of one of these dogs who should never be in a dog park. Major is a staffie, a very sweet dog who loves every person he meets. He is absolutely fabulous with 98% of the dogs he meets - it is the other two percent who make him a dog who I would never allow off leash in public. He goes from greeting politely to full-on attack in half a second. 
So, we walk as far from others as is possible - and we never go to dog parks. I just wish other owners of "friendly" dogs who are allowed to wander everywhere off leash would keep them away from us.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also believe sometimes person meets another person that rubs them the wrong way, and I believe the same thing can happen to dogs. I have seen on two occasions my late Pyr not liking other dogs when going into Petsmart. I also saw at a state park a pair of staffies on leash walking through the park, and every dog in the park bark and growled as they walked by, including my own who thinks everybody is a friend. Luckily all dogs were on leashes, but not sure what those dogs gave off that triggered the response of the others. They appeared to be minding their own business, but who knows what body language they were given off. It was quite eerie.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

As others have said, thanks Nolefan for taking the time to gather up those threads. *It would be great if this becomes a sticky for people to reference and link to.*

We used to go to dog parks years ago with our first two Goldens. It occurred to me while watching people stand around drinking coffee, socializing, and not watching their own dogs being a problem and/or not seeing them pooping (and not picking it up) that these are dangerous places.

All it takes is for one dog to go off and for something really bad to happen. I've seen dogs go at it and it can be very very ugly. Horrible. Just not worth it to me.

I have enough problems with neighborhood dogs...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> This should be a stickie!


Here's what I was told by GRF Admin: "Sticky threads are threads that contain reference info such as the Health Clearances, info about heartworm/flea/tick prevention, joint supplements, etc. " and they would not make this a sticky. If you look at the stickies (and they are good ones) currently at the top of this board you can see how arbitrarily this is applied, but they make the rules. It's a shame that some of the hard earned, and painfully shared lessons of some of our members will not be made easily available.

Anyway, this subject has been on my mind for a while after seeing multiple forum members posting about pretty devastating experiences at dog parks. Maybe these occurrences aren't as rare as we may think. I guess we will continue to address it as it occurs.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Here's what I was told by GRF Admin: "Sticky threads are threads that contain reference info such as the Health Clearances, info about heartworm/flea/tick prevention, joint supplements, etc. " and they would not make this a sticky. If you look at the stickies (and they are good ones) currently at the top of this board you can see how arbitrarily this is applied, but they make the rules. It's a shame that some of the hard earned, and painfully shared lessons of some of our members will not be made easily available.
> 
> Anyway, this subject has been on my mind for a while after seeing multiple forum members posting about pretty devastating experiences at dog parks. Maybe these occurrences aren't as rare as we may think. I guess we will continue to address it as it occurs.


This reason is correct however I am hoping you did not quote her PM with out her permission since this is not allowed.......


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> This reason is correct however I am hoping you did not quote her PM with out her permission since this is not allowed.......


Quote whose PM? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Quote whose PM? Are you kidding me?


The PM sent back to you my the Mod you contacted. We are waiting to see if you quoted her PM without permission.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly.. I really didn't get the sense that nolefan was using the quote in a disrespectful way or talking it down at all, just stating the facts.
And as a member, I was not aware of this rule, I may very well have done the same thing just to offer accurate information to all those who called for this to be a sticky.

As a side, I have been following this thread and have found the information on it very helpful! Thanks to all those who took the time to share information and personal experiences for the benefit of others.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Nothing is happening to this thread, like closing it, and people may still post in it if they experience good or bad issues at dog parks.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

*I was told to NEVER take our dog to a dog park*

Been taking obedience classes with our 5 month old Golden puppy and have had 3 or 4 different instructors. All of them have told us to NEVER take your dog - puppy or older - to a dog park. They just aren't a good place to take dogs. Thanks.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you Nolefan for letting us know this useful information on what can be made a stickie. 

Stickie threads 
reference:
Health Clearances
info about flea/tick/heartworm prevention
joint supplements

I don't think that was listed anywhere so now we know.

What should be done with all the stickies that do not reference any of the above?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for starting this thread. It's so disheartening to see so many new puppy owners on this forum come to the relegation via firsthand experience that dog parks are not puppy appropriate. Too bad this can't be a sticky.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SO I spent time editing my post this morning to follow the rules, (choosing words to show my annoyance yet retain some aura of good manners/dignity/maturity) and then promptly was distracted by my kids who are crazy this summer, and never posted it. Now, I'm not really that irritated anymore but figure I did break the RULES so now it's too late to edit but I'll paste it here to show I tried.

I had no idea that stickys were so critical to you Rob, since the very first sticky on this board is a link to a dead article and has been useless for a couple years now. As for the arbitrariness of the subject matter of all these stickys it is par for the course of the way this forum has been run for years. 



Goldens&Friesians said:


> This should be a stickie!


Here's ESSENTIALLY what I was told by GRF Admin WHO WAS NEVER IDENTIFIED BY NAME OR GENDER until Rob revealed this crucial bit of info: 'in the past, stickies were made at random with little attention to a set of guidelines, however going forward stickies will reference info such as the best toys to buy or Health Clearances, info about heartworm/flea/tick prevention, joint supplements, etc.' and there will be no sticky. If you look at the stickies (and they are good ones, mostly) currently at the top of this board you can see how arbitrarily this is applied, but they make the rules. It's a shame that some of the hard earned, and painfully shared lessons of some of our members will not be made easily available.

Anyway, this subject has been on my mind for a while after seeing multiple forum members posting about pretty devastating experiences at dog parks. Maybe these occurrences aren't as rare as we may think. I guess we will continue to address it as it occurs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> Thank you Nolefan for letting us know this useful information on what can be made a stickie.
> 
> Stickie threads
> reference:
> ...



You are always a class act, thank you for being my friend... Perhaps your post will be made a stickie...
Kristy


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

How about sharing the post w/ links to the Socialization Checklist & paws crossed, people actually read all of the pages? Until then, we'll be here to commiserate w/ the next new puppy owner in shock who laments about their puppy being attacked at the dog park & agree w/ their recommendation that dog parks (attended by ignorant, unobservant owners & inappropriate dogs) are not a good fit for puppies...or any dog.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Since the allowed stickies seem to correlate with preventative measures, maybe the topic should be changed to "How to prevent your puppy/dog from being mauled" Perhaps that'll suffice. 

Look, I was ignorant. I assumed a paid fee, a personality check twice a year, and shot records meant our pup was safe. The dog who attacked her showed no signs of aggression or disobedience prior. Our lesson was a hard one. I've spared the photos of her(and my injuries), but perhaps they're needed to drive the point home. Not a fee, or a tag, or a Kumbaya meeting, will prevent this. Like I said before, these types of places are great until they aren't. I wish I had read these dozen of threads prior to learning the lesson the hard way.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

That sticky rule must be new because 4/5 of the stickies for the puppy forum alone don't have anything to do with health clearances, joint supplements or flea/tick/heartworm medication. I understand rules (although not this one honestly), but common sense indicates (to me) that a thread that could potentially save a dog's life or otherwise keeps dogs safe would be worth breaking an arbitrary rule for.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Fur Dawgs Only sure as heck doesn't meet any of those criteria.

And this kind of nonsense is why I so rarely visit this forum any more. 
Kristy - I bow before your greatness that you continue to try to make a difference here.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I suppose we can just bump this thread once a week to keep it visible-- it's such an important issue.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

My two cents. 

We have a baseball field, unofficially used as a dog park when empty at the risk of a ticket from Cambridge Animal Control. Across the street is a dog-run, a feeble effort on behalf of the city for a fenced in space. Due to the narrow nature of said run, dogs frequently get into each others' business and it isn't uncommon to hear squabbles happen.

There are a lot of condos where we live. Not everyone has a backyard, so people bring their dogs to the field for off leash exercise. We know that with goldens, just walks do not provide the aerobic exercise needed. Personally, I am against running on city pavements with a dog, no matter how old, as the repetitive motion on a hard surface at the runner's speed is not good for the dog. That leaves the baseball field, or the dog-run. The latter is highly undesirable.

It is a catch 22 for people with active breeds and no space of their own to exercise their dogs. Obviously, safety comes first, no matter what. Perhaps varying the time you go to the dog park is a good alternative. Maybe go earlier than most, or later than most. 

Also, generally speaking an older dog may be able to defend itself better when attacked. But sometimes there is little to no fight in a dog, regardless of age. Temperaments vary.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mayabear said:


> My two cents.
> 
> We have a baseball field, unofficially used as a dog park when empty at the risk of a ticket from Cambridge Animal Control. Across the street is a dog-run, a feeble effort on behalf of the city for a fenced in space. Due to the narrow nature of said run, dogs frequently get into each others' business and it isn't uncommon to hear squabbles happen.
> 
> ...


This all could have been written by me. There are multiple fenced dog parks around me, pretty okay sized, but they get extremely crowded, and because of the area, many of the dogs are small. They were lifesavers for me when I had a puppy with no recall. Shala's first year, we loved them, and Shala liked playing with other dogs.

But I now have a medium sized dog who needs to run, every day. SHE is not good with little yappy dogs or puppies in her face when she just wants to play ball, and she will, unfortunately, tell them so. So I do not take her to those parks. We have one open dog park (it's a big area that sort of has natural boundaries, no fence) and in the fall, spring and summer, I am really forced to use that one if I can't drive out to the country, because the city parks are very full of humans (and I completely respect that). So I make the effort to keep Shala sort of off to one area, and I don't go at prime time. If there are lots of small dogs, or if one starts bugging at her incessantly and I know she is going to tell it off, we leave. 

Off season, I do use the vast ball fields in the city parks, because they are totally empty. But it is definitely at the risk of a huge ticket ($360) if the bylaw officers come along. I have been lucky to get away with warnings on multiple occasions. Even on icy cold, snowy days. It's frustrating. I also use an area that is sort of tucked away to play ball with her, because my work hours allow me to be there when no one else really is. But I'm always worried about getting caught. And I know if I did get caught, I'd be the one in the wrong. But I NEED to run my dog daily.

You really are restricted if you live in a dense, downtown area. There are NO fields. You absolutely cannot use a school yard, and I really do understand and respect that, too. So I totally get why people use dog parks. I wish there were more options, but there just aren't always.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a video that spells out the risks "owners bring their dogs at their own risk with a reasonable expectation of injury". Very sad.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

That made me cry!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Just a friendly bump.....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The poor dog and family :crying: the park where he was attacked are only a few towns over.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Bump for new puppy owners!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's funny that this can't be made a sticky but we still have stickies on this site that are no longer working links. Very odd management of this site.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am curious and will look up other feeds with regard to how much socialization is optimal for a puppy and young dog. After some wonderful but also very bad experiences at dog parks with our Asia that led to her becoming dog aggressive on occasion, I do not plan to take our new puppy to dog parks. We have neighbors on both sides that have great dogs that can help us socialize and an area to walk in the neighborhood that is an on leash trail with many people walking. We also have an area where I can let the dog run off leash once I feel comfortable that the dog is trained enough to be safe. Is it important for pup to have daily socialization?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Joanne & Asia said:


> I am curious and will look up other feeds with regard to how much socialization is optimal for a puppy and young dog. After some wonderful but also very bad experiences at dog parks with our Asia that led to her becoming dog aggressive on occasion, I do not plan to take our new puppy to dog parks. We have neighbors on both sides that have great dogs that can help us socialize and an area to walk in the neighborhood that is an on leash trail with many people walking. We also have an area where I can let the dog run off leash once I feel comfortable that the dog is trained enough to be safe. Is it important for pup to have daily socialization?


Depends what you mean by "socialization". For me, it means introducing the pup to daily life in all its forms - in other words, to the world in which it will be living: the sights, sounds and noises (traffic, garbage trucks, school buses, etc.), surfaces (grass, wood floors, pavement, metal stairs, etc.), people (all sizes, all colours, beards, glasses, wheelchairs, walking sticks) and so on. Other dogs are a very small part of this. So, IMHO, no, it's not important for the pup to meet other dogs on a daily basis. On the contrary, I've always thought it's far more important for a pup to learn to live with and focus on its humans first. The problem with daily play sessions with other dogs is that you may end up with a dog that only wants to interact with other dogs, and cares much less about interacting with you. It's important that your pup perceives being with you, his human, as more fun than being with another dog.

On the other hand, it's extremely important that all the experiences the pup has with other dogs are positive ones. For that reason, I'd stay away from dog parks and I'd be wary of off-leash trails too, since you can't control which dogs your pup will be meeting, or if the meeting is going to go well. Again, IMHO, it's preferable to identify a couple of nice dogs and have some occasional one-on-one meetings. Or, much better, enroll in a puppy class where interactions are supervised, and teach the pup to work for you when surrounded by other pups.

Best of luck with your new pup! Lots of fun to come.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

ceegee said:


> ... it's extremely important that all the experiences the pup has with other dogs are positive ones. For that reason, I'd stay away from dog parks and I'd be wary of off-leash trails too, since you can't control which dogs your pup will be meeting, or if the meeting is going to go well. Again, IMHO, it's preferable to identify a couple of nice dogs and have some occasional one-on-one meetings. Or, much better, enroll in a puppy class where interactions are supervised, and teach the pup to work for you when surrounded by other pups...


Thanks for such a well thought out explanation Ceegee - I will be saving it.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Well Socialized? No, Well Traumatized -

A friend shared this on facebook and I thought it summed up my experience at dog parks perfectly. I used to go with my 2 year old golden when she was younger. However, I noticed that she was becoming more timid and shy, and she was already a very submissive dog. I will note that I am also very good at reading dog body language and always acted before any unpleasant situations arise but there were still too many close calls. She always acted like she wanted to go in when we walked by, but I made the decision to stop. You can't trust that other owners will act appropriately. And you know what, our relationship got 1000x better after I stopped going. I think the dog park is the lazy way to exercise your dog. Make an effort and get creative with finding ways to exercise your dog (both physically and mentally). I taught her a reliable recall and she loved playing fetch, so when she needed to run we went to a park that was usually empty to play fetch. 

I now have a 6 month old puppy and have never taken him to the dog park, only let him socialize with dogs that I trusted. As a result, he is a very confident well-adjusted pup that loves meeting new dogs.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Ceegee gave a great explanation. 

I'll add on that I look at what I want my end result to be and work backwards. For me, I want a dog who is socialized the way a service dog is-- one I can take anywhere, who is polite, non-reactive, and attentive to ME. If I raise my dog to be hyper-focused on other dogs or even other people, then I am working against my goal.

In order to make this happen, I need to be in full control of each situation so that my dog is protected at all times. A dog park or even randomly meeting dogs on leash leaves my dog extremely vulnerable. 

If you ever attend dog shows, you can see a wonderful example of how intact dogs are able to co-exist peacefully 99% of the time-- usually the worst that will happen is a growl, esp. among certain breeds. But handlers are careful to not let dogs interact or even really look at each other. This means these dogs get to be out and about in the world in very close proximity-- safely.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dog Parks are not a safe environment for puppies. At a dog park you have no control over the dogs your puppy will meet and you have no idea how the dog will react to your puppy. The reward is not worth the risk.


----------



## js924 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Fish Hooks in Meatballs at a Florida Dog Park*

thought I'd share this article about someone who put fish hooks in meatballs and left them at a dog park in Ormond Beach, FL. some people are just sick


Officials: Fishhooks found in meatballs at Florida dog park


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is a puppy death in a dog park. 

Inner-city hotspots for dog attacks revealed as council steps up patrols

The worst thing about this incident isn't the death, it is that no one learned from it. People call it an accident, and think of it as a rare occurrence. Nope, it was just waiting to happen. I happened to be there too (we don't go anymore), and there was high speed chasing going on, and dogs getting all aroused like they're chasing prey. Not all the dogs hurt the puppy, but several dogs participated in a chase, and ran him into a corner of the fence.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

CedarFurbaby said:


> .....The worst thing about this incident isn't the death, it is that no one learned from it. People call it an accident, and think of it as a rare occurrence. Nope, it was just waiting to happen....


The risk always seems so small, it hardly ever happens, until it happens to your dog or to your family. I can't bring myself to read the article. I feel sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Just awful, CedarFurBaby. 4 months. 

And such a good point. If people see this as "unpreventable" then the loss was in vain.


----------



## AnneMarie (Nov 24, 2017)

Mayabear said:


> My two cents.
> 
> We have a baseball field, unofficially used as a dog park when empty at the risk of a ticket from Cambridge Animal Control. Across the street is a dog-run, a feeble effort on behalf of the city for a fenced in space. Due to the narrow nature of said run, dogs frequently get into each others' business and it isn't uncommon to hear squabbles happen.


 The residents at 91 Sidney Street who pay $3000 / month for 600 square foot apartments really don’t want to hear dogs barking 24/7.

Your “unofficial” use of this baseball field is illegal, and that is why you are getting tickets from Cambridge Animal Control – which you apparently find cute to evade? Who are you to (a) trespass and (b) expose a building full of 200 residents (100 that face that side) to constant dog barking day and night? Do you want to pay their rent? They moved in, knowing they were facing an athletic field – NOT a dog park. There are not that many nice, newer construction, QUIET, buildings in Cambridge other than this one - and this one has a courtyard to make it even quieter - but my mind boggles why people such as yourself cannot respect the fact it is not a dog park and dozens of signs are clear about it too. 

Cambridge Animal Control constantly receives complaints from 91 Sidney residents, and they have stepped up their ticketing as much as their budget will allow – but the people who patronize this ATHLETIC PARK (not dog park!) will not stop. There are only enough officers to ticket so many people – and some of them have actually thrown the tickets back in the face of the Animal Control agents. How nice. But if your dog gets attacked by some random wildlife, you'd expect them to be there ASAP. Central Square is really full of some pure trash. 

You and all the other dog owners who use this ATHLETIC FIELD as a dog park (when there is AN ACTUAL DOG PARK 10 FEET AWAY, but I guess that’s not good enough) have some unbelievable nerve, unless you’ve managed to train your dogs not to bark or want to send rent checks to 91 Sidney residents. All day (AND ALL NIGHT) and in ALL weather conditions, people have used this park with their dogs, illegally, essentially a form of noise harassment against the residents of the building it is next door to. Even in the dead of freezing Boston winter, Animal Control chained the park closed and some lunatic dog owner CUT THE LOCKS off the fence with a bolt cutter! 

I realize you are not the sole problem here, but any person who uses that park in this way is a problem. Feel free to tell them about this post & that I see them & call Cambridge Animal Control all the time. Tell them this building has already had numerous communications internally and with Cambridge PD and Animal Control about what to do with this situation, and their slowness means some of the residents are going to take it into their own hands (or have already, from what I’ve heard). 





> There are a lot of condos where we live. Not everyone has a backyard, so people bring their dogs to the field for off leash exercise. We know that with goldens, just walks do not provide the aerobic exercise needed. Personally, I am against running on city pavements with a dog, no matter how old, as the repetitive motion on a hard surface at the runner's speed is not good for the dog. That leaves the baseball field, or the dog-run. The latter is highly undesirable.
> 
> It is a catch 22 for people with active breeds and no space of their own to exercise their dogs. Obviously, safety comes first, no matter what. Perhaps varying the time you go to the dog park is a good alternative. Maybe go earlier than most, or later than most.


It's not a catch 22. You shouldn't have a golden retriever in the middle of Cambridge / Central Square / Boston. Sorry - move to Medford or Salem or a dozen other suburbs that have plenty of space and grass. You can't have everything in life. Why don't you adopt a Siberian Husky while you're at it? If you want to live in this part of Cambridge, there are certain realities you have to accept. It's very crowded, for one thing. This is just unbelievable selfishness and entitlement toward other Cambridge residents (who follow the rules - and pay mightily) and even the dog who shouldn't be cooped up in a condo when your only option to exercise him is to break the law... oh wait, there's a dog park right there but it's not good for his paws. Well, constant dog barking day and night - all year round is not good for the human beings paying $3000 a month to face a SOCCER FIELD which is not supposed to have dogs in it!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

AnneMarie said:


> The residents at 91 Sidney Street who pay $3000 / month for 600 square foot apartments really don’t want to hear dogs barking 24/7.
> 
> Your “unofficial” use of this baseball field is illegal, and that is why you are getting tickets from Cambridge Animal Control – which you apparently find cute to evade? Who are you to (a) trespass and (b) expose a building full of 200 residents (100 that face that side) to constant dog barking day and night? Do you want to pay their rent? They moved in, knowing they were facing an athletic field – NOT a dog park. There are not that many nice, newer construction, QUIET, buildings in Cambridge other than this one - and this one has a courtyard to make it even quieter - but my mind boggles why people such as yourself cannot respect the fact it is not a dog park and dozens of signs are clear about it too.
> 
> ...


AnneMarie - Sorry you're going through that, but I don't live anywhere near that area.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

AnneMarie, why would you just assume Mayabear is one of the people using that field? Simply because Mayabear referenced Cambridge Animal Control? Weird.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Anne Y. said:


> AnneMarie, why would you just assume Mayabear is one of the people using that field? Simply because Mayabear referenced Cambridge Animal Control? Weird.


AnneMarie is probably just wound a little tight. You would be too if you were spending $3k a month to live in a cereal box.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

nolefan said:


> AnneMarie is probably just wound a little tight. You would be too if you were spending $3k a month to live in a cereal box.


I live in Seattle, so I do spend $3k a month to live in a cereal box. :laugh: Luckily, it hasn't caused me to become so wound up as to make odd assumptions and direct any frustrations I may have at the wrong person/people on an online forum.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Anne Y. said:


> I live in Seattle, so I do spend $3k a month to live in a cereal box. :laugh: Luckily, it hasn't caused me to become so wound up as to make odd assumptions and direct any frustrations I may have at the wrong person/people on an online forum.


Bwahahahhahahhaa!!!!!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad I don't love anywhere near Cambridge and snarky, uptight, condescending people like that.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I was initially really ticked off by her post, also because she chose to call me out on another thread, which was even more irrelevant. Clearly, she stumbled upon this site based on my Cambridge reference, took some time to sign up and then bashed me on two threads. All while being misguided and in a irritable mood. Oh the vitriol!

Breathe, AnneMarie, breathe. What I would have told you is that the dog run I was referencing to as being unusable, is a real bone of contention for the folks who live near it. Why? Because of the narrow nature of the run, dogs are constantly in each other's faces, barking up a storm, disturbing the nearby neighbors. Precisely the situation you describe in your precious neck of the woods.

The baseball field, on the other hand - yes, the place we use when empty, at the risk of getting a ticket from Cambridge Animal Control, which we often clean up even when the trash is not dog related, does not abut any homes. Due to its size, there is more room for dogs to do their own thing, so there is less to no barking. You know what we end up with - a win-win situation for ALL. Neighbors, much alike the distraught crowd at Sidney Street, are THANKFUL we do not use the designated dog-run and risk the ticket at the ball park.

I would say next time get your facts right before bashing someone, but you really don't seem like the kind of person who would do that, so carry on being angry at the wrong people.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

alphadude said:


> Glad I don't love anywhere near Cambridge and snarky, uptight, condescending people like that.


Honestly, she is very much the exception when it comes to Cambridge. I've lived here for several years now - the people are friendly, and very accepting. I've never had an experience like this before.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

alphadude said:


> Glad I don't love anywhere near Cambridge and snarky, uptight, condescending people like that.


Not all of the Cambridge folks are uptight. Head on up to the north shore for that


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry, in retrospect that probably was an inadvisable comment to post. Was not directed at anybody other than the author of that long winded obnoxious (at least to me) rant who apparently just registered here for the sake of posting it. Perhaps I let my inner NYer cloud my judgement. Apologies.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

To OP I agree puppies should not be part of what I see as the caged death match of a dog park.

Inner city folks have no place to go other than them and it is always seems a disaster.

Glad we have conservation areas here but problems do arise now and then. You get to know the "problem" dog/parents and stay away.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> To OP I agree puppies should not be part of what I see as the caged death match of a dog park.
> 
> Inner city folks have no place to go other than them and it is always seems a disaster.
> 
> Glad we have conservation areas here but problems do arise now and then. You get to know the "problem" dog/parents and stay away.


Learned that lesson early on when Ax was young. Thankfully, he was ultra capable of defending himself, even as an adolescent but I quickly decided they (dog parks) were far more bother than they were worth. With miles of empty 'public beaches' a 5 minute walk away, my solution was to make use of them.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

alphadude said:


> Learned that lesson early on when Ax was young. Thankfully, he was ultra capable of defending himself, even as an adolescent but I quickly decided they (dog parks) were far more bother than they were worth. With miles of empty 'public beaches' a 5 minute walk away, my solution was to make use of them.


How is your new pup doing? I do not get on this forum much anymore. My soon to be 8yr old could give him a run for the money


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> How is your new pup doing? I do not get on this forum much anymore. My soon to be 8yr old could give him a run for the money  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1F0lBnsnkE


Ax could out run, out swim, out jump, and out stamina, any dog 1/4 his age right up until he was diagnosed with hga and subsequently died going on 9. He never unfortunately lived long enough to start 'losing a step'. I guess one way of looking at it is he went out while still at the top of his game.

Max is doing great lately. I think he's channeling Axl or things just finally clicked in his head...he's REALLY taken to the disc thing.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome video!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We never go to dog parks. We don't even take our adult dogs to them. There are way too many irresponsible owners who bring dogs to these parks who really should not be there. We have a fairly new (opened within the last several years) dog park where we live and I've heard so many horror stories. There's no way I'd ever go near one.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Mayabear said:


> Awesome video!


Thank you kindly. 

As you can see from the video, Max and I, like Ax before him, make good use of the beaches and parks.


----------



## AnneMarie (Nov 24, 2017)

Anne Y. said:


> AnneMarie, why would you just assume Mayabear is one of the people using that field? Simply because Mayabear referenced Cambridge Animal Control? Weird.


It was barely much of an assumption. You don't realize how small Cambridge is, and a description of a "dog run next to a baseball field - risking tickets from Animal Control" is pretty specific. It's called Tudor Street Dog Park. The only other one is Danehy Park, but that doesn't really fit the description. Everything else is in Somerville or other neighborhoods / towns. I can't post links - but Yelp describes all the dog parks in cambridge and this sounded identical to the one he's describing, with the same complaints about the gravel in the dog run and it being too small - but a baseball field is next to it. If I am wrong, fine - but the point stands that if Animal Control is giving you a ticket, then you should't be doing what you are doing. Therefore, I will continue as if it is the same park to make my points and then I am done. Apparently, you want to blame me for other people breaking the law because you think I'm "tightly wound" or paying too much for an apartment? You've got to be kidding me. It took me months to find a quiet apartment in a courtyard U shaped building for something way over my budget, and then I get this surprise noise 24/7 from people breaking the law...but that's my fault? Ok - whatever. There is no reasoning with people who think the way you do. 

Those of us who don't like noise / work from home / etc... deliberately live on the in quieter places like this. The noise that soccer players or baseball players make is barely audible and not disturbing. Dogs barking day and night (again, every day - every night - constantly - no respect to the quiet hours of the city either) is another story. If I didn't mind noise, I'd live off of the T tracks for half the price. 



Mayabear said:


> What I would have told you is that the dog run I was referencing to as being unusable, is a real bone of contention for the folks who live near it. Why? Because of the narrow nature of the run, dogs are constantly in each other's faces, barking up a storm, disturbing the nearby neighbors. Precisely the situation you describe in your precious neck of the woods.
> 
> The baseball field, on the other hand - *yes, the place we use when empty, at the risk of getting a ticket from Cambridge Animal Control*, which we often clean up even when the trash is not dog related, does not abut any homes.


I cannot picture any other place in Cambridge that fits this description other than the one I can see outside my window. This baseball field is next to Sidney-Pacific (MIT dorm) and 91 Sidney and also those new 1 million dollar condos. Whatever, maybe I am wrong - but again - there is still a relevant issue. It's not my "precious" neck of the woods It's my home and my office (where I need to concentrate) - and it took a long time to find & move into (it's very difficult to get an apt in Cambridge these days since they get 10 offers the minute it hits the market). 



> Due to its size, there is more room for dogs to do their own thing, so there is less to no barking. You know what we end up with - a win-win situation for ALL. Neighbors, much alike the distraught crowd at Sidney Street, are THANKFUL we do not use the designated dog-run and risk the ticket at the ball park.


Well, whatever. I hear barking all day and night. If people stayed in the run, there is a massive concrete 7 level garage (30 Pilgrim St) and Cambridge Smelting Co between the dog park and 91 Sidney. In the baseball field, they are in the back yard of 91 Sidney. The massive concrete structures block the noise & that is why they put the dog run behind it and mandate that people do not use the baseball field via signs and tickets from Animal Control

I've looked through Yelp and a map of cambridge for the last 10 minutes and cannot find a single place that describes where he's saying except maybe Danehy park, but their dog run doesn't have the same complaints as the one by me. 

Ok I made my point - feel free to call me a hysterical freak...blah. Blame me for doing nothing wrong and side with the person who is literally breaking the law. I guess you are all just totally immune to 24/7 dog barking. Maybe I can come over and stick some needles in your ear drums and if it hurts, I'll make sure to blame it on you for being too uptight and whatever other nonsense I can come up with to blame you for it.

If you're not in the Tudor street park, ok then - my mistake (but the description is identical - google can find posts like this pretty accurately with such details as well) So fine - then the points still are relevant to people who do this next to residences and those are a LOT of people - probably up to 40 just at one time on a nice day (and 100s in total).


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

AnnMarie, you certainly seem to be devoting a LOT of time to this thread, which it seems to me, you likely found via a Google search considering it was your FIRST post on this forum. You went to the trouble to register here on the GOLDEN RETRIEVER FORUM, which is odd since you seemingly don't own one given your* obvious distaste* for the noise they make and how it affects your "concentration" and apparent 'delicate genius'. Was your sole purpose to pontificate on this topic which you so OBVIOUSLY have strong (some would say obsessive) feelings about?

I don't have a proverbial dog in this fight since thankfully, I reside hundreds of miles away, but you remind me of some people I have unfortunately run into around here. The kind of uptight, snarky, unpleasant people who have a little money, and think they can move in, live here for 10 minutes in relative terms, and want to dictate policy and quote laws to people who have been here for generations. In their defense, at least, they have the stones to do it in person rather than choosing the 'keyboard warrior' route.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This thread is veering off topic. Let's all try to remain civil and on track. Thank you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

AnnMarie, you say you live in a quiet place? I've got news for you. YOU DON'T! 

Look, I sympathize with your rant. But look at all the people you're yelling at who AREN'T causing your problem. I can also tell you do not like dogs. Perhaps your energy would be best spent elsewhere, and folks here can get back to their conversation about dog parks.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

> My two cents.
> 
> We have a baseball field, unofficially used as a dog park when empty at the risk of a ticket from Cambridge Animal Control. *Across the street is a dog-run*, a feeble effort on behalf of the city for a fenced in space. Due to the narrow nature of said run, dogs frequently get into each others' business and it isn't uncommon to hear squabbles happen.


AnneMarie - above is what I initially wrote on this thread. See the text in bold. Key words being "across the street". So we have a baseball field. And ACROSS THE STREET there is a run. I hope that makes it clear that I am nowhere near where you live, where the park is ADJACENT to the field. 

If you were a little more civil in your approach, I would point out where I am specifically. But not after your rant. All you saw is "Cambridge" and "Animal Control" and came out swinging. You could have simply asked, but instead decided to sign up to a specific forum and bash me on not one, but two threads.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

AnneMarie said:


> It was barely much of an assumption. You don't realize how small Cambridge is, and a description of a "dog run next to a baseball field - risking tickets from Animal Control" is pretty specific. It's called Tudor Street Dog Park. The only other one is Danehy Park, but that doesn't really fit the description. Everything else is in Somerville or other neighborhoods / towns. I can't post links - but Yelp describes all the dog parks in cambridge and this sounded identical to the one he's describing, with the same complaints about the gravel in the dog run and it being too small - but a baseball field is next to it. If I am wrong, fine - but the point stands that if Animal Control is giving you a ticket, then you should't be doing what you are doing. Therefore, I will continue as if it is the same park to make my points and then I am done. Apparently, you want to blame me for other people breaking the law because you think I'm "tightly wound" or paying too much for an apartment? You've got to be kidding me. It took me months to find a quiet apartment in a courtyard U shaped building for something way over my budget, and then I get this surprise noise 24/7 from people breaking the law...but that's my fault? Ok - whatever. There is no reasoning with people who think the way you do.
> 
> Those of us who don't like noise / work from home / etc... deliberately live on the in quieter places like this. The noise that soccer players or baseball players make is barely audible and not disturbing. Dogs barking day and night (again, every day - every night - constantly - no respect to the quiet hours of the city either) is another story. If I didn't mind noise, I'd live off of the T tracks for half the price.
> 
> ...


Honestly, its kinda pathetic how you cling on to what google/yelp tells you, effectively questioning whether I am being truthful or not. You do that multiple times and it just shows that you cannot admit when you are wrong. You wrongly stick to your guns and are pretty adamant that I am one of the offenders. I hope this is just bringing out the worst in you and that you do not conduct yourself like this on a day to day basis.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Apparently even posts about dog parks are not safe places if you want to avoid fights:surprise:.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Life is way too short to get angry at unknown persons for disturbing your peace. Dumb question. 

Don't you need a dog who is part Golden Retriever to join a Golden Retriever Forum? thought it was about dog owners sharing raising dog concerns/stories. IMHO.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm just curious how AnneMarie even FOUND this thread in the first place? She doesn't have a golden retriever. Did she just Google Cambridge and dog parks and found it? Seems so random to join a forum for the sole purpose of attacking a member here. And what exactly has that accomplished?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe she'll come back and tell us. Hey AnnMarie, I promise not to take all 15 of my Golden Retrievers to the soccer fields across the street from your crappy-looking apartment building, if you'll kindly tell us how you wound up here. Thanks! Toodles!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Please remember to stay on topic, and remain respectful to members posting here. 

This thread risk being closed due to the disrespect being witnessed by several members. Please keep in mind the reason behind the original thread, and why Nolefan posted it to begin with. I know, I for one, find it to be a very important read for new puppy owners. 


Thank you!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

All I gotta say is, if the dogs are barking 24/7, they much have been barking when she went to look at this place before she bought it and moved in.

I used to live in a really small town where the train tracks go right through the middle of town. There is apparently a law that says trains have to blow their whistles at every crossing, and there are 5 crossings in town, so you get used to hearing the whistles. Someone moved there, decided this was a nuisance, and tried to get it stopped. Same question - did you not notice that before you bought the property?

Okay, I don't want to get the thread closed so random dog park story - we used to go to the local one till too many bad owners made it a not nice place. We don't go anymore and I don't recommend that anyone else do so either


----------



## DaisyMom (Dec 3, 2014)

I take my 3 yr old GR, Daisy, to a dog park managed by the local parks department with membership fees and strict rules. I agree with everyone’s concerns about the dangers and have seen a few incidents, but my girl loves to play fetch and I don’t have a place where she can run loose. The dog park is over 10 acres with 3 different sections, so I can avoid the known bullies and only need to be in hyper-protective mode if someone new comes in. I never go during peak times and I don’t gather around to chat with people so that I can maintain focus and play with my dog. 

And I definitely agree that a dog park is no place for puppies. The park I go to requires proof of purchase/adoption for at least 6 months. I'd only had Daisy for 5.5 months when I applied and they made me wait.

If I had a fenced yard or safe place for unleashed walks, I’d probably never go to a dog park. But for now I’ll be the anti-social person at the park who is guarding her dog like a mama bear and not afraid to use the ball-throwing stick to scare off a mean dog.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Daisymom, don't feel that you have to justify your choice here. You know your situation and have weighed the pros and cons and made the decision you feel is best for you and your dog. The purpose of this thread was more to educate people who aren't aware of how dangerous dog parks are for puppies. I think a lot of people have the mistaken idea that all dog owners are as responsible as most of the owners are here and that no one would ever take an aggressive dog to a dog park or a dog that would be capable of harming a puppy. 

We all have to weigh risk vs. reward with our choices in life. Just trying to have a thread that shows people that these incidents are not rare and they don't always happen to 'other people' or to 'bad' owners. It can happen to anyone.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a while and steered away from it because the title itself makes it clear which direction it was going to go. I decided to post today to help get it back on topic. I am among the group the feels that a lot of valuable lessons and opportunities come from dog parks. Both of my boys are released dogs from a highly regarded service dog organization. They and other puppies we raised all went to our local dog parks, with the blessing of our puppy adviser. To be clear these were all public county dog parks with no supervision and the only requirements being that dogs have their rabbis vaccinations up to date. The parks provided us with a place for introductions, recall practice, play time and yes the chance for the dogs to learn how to properly respond to inappropriate dogs as well. We also had the opportunity to respond to inappropriate people. Our boys were of course very closely supervised. Mind you there were times that for the safety of our dogs or to preserve our own sanity from some people we left earlier than we had wanted to. We even left one dog park before entering the gate based on the behavior of the dogs that came to the gate to meet our dogs. Still we saw value in the experience and still continue going with our own dogs. Clearly the organization that had a lot of time money and effort invested in these dogs also saw value in it. We gave our adviser feedback on how our visits went and would have not continued if we were told to stop. As mentioned earlier by someone there are often risks in many of our choices and we need to balance the risks vs benefits. In conclusion I only wish that the post had been titled "Puppies need to be closely supervised at dog parks" in order to provide a more balanced discussion.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It's interesting how different service dog organizations feel about dog parks. The one I volunteered with for 11 years absolutely did NOT want any of their puppies in dog parks, and were quite adamant about that.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Atis, to be honest, I wouldn't have titled this thread that way because I honestly don't believe that it is possible to supervise a puppy in a dog park closely enough to protect that puppy against the risk. A human does not have a prayer of protecting a puppy from a serious attack even standing close enough to touch the puppy. It doesn't even have to be a true 'attack', just a dog bite happens faster than you can possibly react. I've seen it happen on more than one occasion. 

There are so many better ways to socialize and exercise puppies that I couldn't imagine every suggesting to someone that I thought it was a safe option no matter how closely you watch your puppy. The stories shared here are from loving, caring owners who thought they were supervising their dogs closely enough and it didn't work. My purpose was to collect some of the stories in one place so that people could see that the danger is real and happens more often than we realize, not to give them the impression that they could somehow safeguard their puppy simply by doing a better job supervising. There is no level of supervision that would protect a puppy from a bite from a dog that was appeared to be playing just 'fine' one minute and biting a puppy in the next minute.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

The apartment complex we are in temporarily has a dog park. Most of the time my mom will stop at it after chloes walk to let her do zoomies and run around. There isn’t usually any dogs inside it. If there is she doesn’t go in. The other day she was in it and a lady was actually very nice. She had her dog and asked if it was all right to come in with hers. My mom said it was ok. Chloe ran around a little with her puppy. Her puppy got a little to rough do she leashed it. 

You really do have to be careful and use your instincts of which dogs you let your dog play with.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

nolefan said:


> Atis, to be honest, I wouldn't have titled this thread that way because I honestly don't believe that it is possible to supervise a puppy in a dog park closely enough to protect that puppy against the risk. A human does not have a prayer of protecting a puppy from a serious attack even standing close enough to touch the puppy. It doesn't even have to be a true 'attack', just a dog bite happens faster than you can possibly react. I've seen it happen on more than one occasion.


Understood and a fair response. I will not even try to argue that tragic things can happen in an instant, such is life. My point is that we make choices based on history and our own experiences. Hopefully I will not have to endure some of the hardships expressed here. Yes I have been at dog parks when bad things happen. My boys have been trained starting from their first day at the park if things get noisy somewhere come to me and they do. This of course can't protect them from everything. As I said I am comfortable bringing them there and will continue to do so I just wanted to add to the small number of responses already here expressing the same position.


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

We have gone to dog parks in the past, Bridget loves going to the dog park here. Lots of friends and she is truly tired afterwards. However things have happened that I have experienced or seen happen that I don’t like. Now we have the puppy and I’m too afraid to risk it even when she is old enough. I have read the horror stories and I just cannot risk it. However, as I mentioned, Bridget loves the park and I feel so sorry that I can’t take her anymore. We do long walks and when it’s okay weather out we do hikes and that kind of stuff but generally I feel like she needs more to tire her out. Once the puppy is old enough, I want to be able to do a lot more. So my question is - how do you really exercise your energetic dogs? I feel that even long walks aren’t enough. We live in the city and our yard is really only big enough to do their business at night. I hope one day we will have a large yard but right now that’s not the case. I am willing to do whatever is best, and would love to find something they would enjoy.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

nolefan said:


> There is no level of supervision that would protect a puppy from a bite from a dog that was appeared to be playing just 'fine' one minute and biting a puppy in the next minute.


YES. I completely agree. My older dog is a truly gentle soul... he never growls or snaps at our puppy— he even brings him toys and chews— yet I always monitor their interactions. I can’t imagine chancing my puppy’s mental or physical health with an unknown dog. For one, many owners overestimate their dogs’ sociability. Most dogs naturally become more selective as they age... don’t we all? And also, any dog can have a bad day. In a crowd of dogs, these risks go way up.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope that people will see this thread and it will give useful information and real life experiences for puppy owners to read through and then make a decision about what is best for their dog. I appreciate the members who share what they've gone through so that others can learn from what they've experienced.

"I'm hyper vigilant there about any new dogs and how everyone is interacting.....I grabbed my dog's collar right as the other dog grabbed him by the neck. It took myself and two large men about two full minutes to get that dog to release choking it out and one man kicking it."


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-learned-my-dog-park-lesson.html#post7608634


----------

